# Terror attack in UK, Manchester



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 23, 2017)

I was watching a show and then checked my Twitter feed to find out that a horrendous terror bombing happened (it felt unreal so I looked it up on Google and it did happen). About 19 so far have been reported to have passed away and many injured.

​
RIP the victims.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 23, 2017)

I hope those subhuman bastards responsible will be forcibly mutilated and then promptly eviscerated.


----------



## VinsCool (May 23, 2017)

RIP to the victims 


...sigh, another one. How many more to come?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 23, 2017)

The West is at war but little to no one want to admit or realise it, instead we just carry on as if never happened.

In US multiple people were stabbed in Oregon - https://www.usnews.com/news/best-st...-after-multiple-people-stabbed-at-oregon-home

Civilization is going to the pits.


----------



## Deleted User (May 23, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> RIP to the victims
> 
> 
> ...sigh, another one. How many more to come?



Just a couple thousand.... Ok in all seriousness, this is ridiculous. At this point they really should just be terminated. How can you just go on with life knowing you killed several people. Honestly, I wouldn't be surprised if humanity destroys itself as they are just adding more stress and tension to the camels back, which might lead into doomsday. Honestly somebody needs to go after them... You know, it would be pretty crazy if hackers (not government hackers, but like the civilians) start taking action into this and try to help the gov put a end to this. Course that is just a idea that really will not ever happen. I honestly wish I can out right ask them these questions. "Are you happy with yourselves? You god damn moral cockroach."  Because honestly, WHY THE HELL do this shit?! Its stupid, and retarded! They are so near sited that they will cause not just their future, but at this rate the entire human race to go off the cliff!


----------



## proflayton123 (May 23, 2017)

I have friends who live near here, it makes me very sad..


----------



## the_randomizer (May 23, 2017)

I hope any and all terrorists burn in hell for all eternity. Subhuman trash bags, they're not human at all.


----------



## gamesquest1 (May 23, 2017)

monkeyman4412 said:


> Just a couple thousand.... Ok in all seriousness, this is ridiculous. At this point they really should just be terminated. How can you just go on with life knowing you killed several people. Honestly, I wouldn't be surprised if humanity destroys itself as they are just adding more stress and tension to the camels back, which might lead into doomsday. Honestly somebody needs to go after them... You know, it would be pretty crazy if hackers (not government hackers, but like the civilians) start taking action into this and try to help the gov put a end to this. Course that is just a idea that really will not ever happen. I honestly wish I can out right ask them these questions. "Are you happy with yourselves? You god damn moral cockroach."  Because honestly, WHY THE HELL do this shit?! Its stupid, and retarded! They are so near sited that they will cause not just their future, but at this rate the entire human race to go off the cliff!


given the current pandering to avoiding hurting anyone's feeling you would likely end up in jail even if you handed over the names of every sick cunt planning any form of attack and they would get compensation for you violating their hate groups freedom of religious expression

even if it does end up being a suicide bomber he still will have had support from people around him, or atleast had people turning a blind eye to his extremist views/expressions

*sure we don't know all the facts at this point, it may very well have been a white female nun, but the sentiment still stands whoever the perpetrator ends up being, no matter what race /religion/sex anyone killing innocent people for their own moronic pleasure will be eternally butt fisted in hell (its honestly these situations that make me truly hope there is such thing as hell for these cunts to rot in eternally).......although they would probably be into that crap anyway.


----------



## Deleted User (May 23, 2017)

gamesquest1 said:


> given the current pandering to avoiding hurting anyone's feeling you would likely end up in jail even if you handed over the names of every sick cunt planning any form of attack and they would get compensation for you violating their hate groups freedom of religious expression
> 
> even if it does end up being a suicide bomber he still will have had support from people around him, or atleast had people turning a blind eye to his extremist views/expressions
> 
> *sure we don't know all the facts at this point, it may very well have been a white female nun, but the sentiment still stands whoever the perpetrator ends up being, no matter what race /religion/sex anyone killing innocent people for their own moronic pleasure will be eternally butt fisted in hell (its honestly these situations that make me truly hope there is such thing as hell for these cunts to rot in eternally).......although they would probably be into that crap anyway.



agreed. However if this continues. What I fear is they will cause a very long chain of events that lead into humanity or our demise, which of course means really there is no hell or heaven, because the concept will be erased from planet earth.


----------



## Veho (May 23, 2017)




----------



## kehkou (May 23, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I hope any and all terrorists burn in hell for all eternity. Subhuman trash bags, they're not human at all.


Unfortunately, that _is_ part of the human condition. There are so many people now that they completely run the gambit, which means things like this will likely only increase in frequency, unless we can find some way to effectively prevent it...


----------



## the_randomizer (May 23, 2017)

Veho said:


>



Couldn't have said it better myself, that's all they are, bunch of fucking scum of the earth, there, I said it. 



kehkou said:


> Unfortunately, that _is_ part of the human condition. There are so many people now that they completely run the gambit, which means things like this will likely only increase in frequency, unless we can find some way to effectively prevent it...


What do you propose we do? Banning weapons sure won't solve it, because people will always get a hold of them, even via illicit means, then what will?


----------



## DavidRO99 (May 23, 2017)

Veho said:


>


Savage, I would put this up on my house


----------



## lembi2001 (May 23, 2017)

Lone Suicide bomber carried out the attack

22 dead including children, 59 injured.

I live less than 30 minutes from Manchester and was up until 2am following the story as it broke. It's bad enough when somehitng like this happens but the fact that kids have died as a result of the attack makes me sick to the pit of my stomach.


----------



## Flame (May 23, 2017)

so sad that humans cant work together to make our future better our children. instead humans killing our children our futures in the name of what cavemen said in the past.


----------



## Windowlicker (May 23, 2017)

I think it's best to get armed men everywhere around the biggest cities as quickly as possible to protect the innocents. These are not times for not having a thick skin.


----------



## pwsincd (May 23, 2017)

22 dead / 59 injured.. its my town.... i know people that were there.... luckily ok.      RIP.


----------



## MichiS97 (May 23, 2017)

Elysium420 said:


> I think it's best to get armed men everywhere around the biggest cities as quickly as possible to protect the innocents. These are not times for not having a thick skin.


How exactly would that help against suicide bombers that are not carrying their explosives in plain sight?


----------



## gamesquest1 (May 23, 2017)

Elysium420 said:


> I think it's best to get armed men everywhere around the biggest cities as quickly as possible to protect the innocents. These are not times for not having a thick skin.


Honestly that wouldn't solve anything, these cowards know they don't have the guts to face the music for their idiotic ideology so they would prefer to strike the unaware and vulnerable from the shadows because they don't have the guts to actually fight those they think are responsible 

Bringing guns into the equation just brings more danger to a situation where in most cases the attack is over before they would even have a chance to stop them 

Only real solution no matter how distasteful is to remove the threat itself, if these people cannot live in peace, let them live in another country where they can run around raping and killing each other to their hearts content


----------



## Windowlicker (May 23, 2017)

MichiS97 said:


> How exactly would that help against suicide bombers that are not carrying their explosives in plain sight?


Good point. I believe however, that seeing all odds are against you and you might fail in your task can make you feel apprehensive. Also, not all of them are suicide bombers. Most are gunmen. You can't help with everything, that's a fact. However, you can find ways to make things as safe as you can.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



gamesquest1 said:


> Honestly that wouldn't solve anything, these cowards know they don't have the guts to face the music for their idiotic ideology so they would prefer to strike the unaware and vulnerable from the shadows because they don't have the guts to actually fight those they think are responsible
> 
> Bringing guns into the equation just brings more danger to a situation where in most cases the attack is over before they would even have a chance to stop them
> 
> Only real solution no matter how distasteful is to remove the threat itself, if these people cannot live in peace, let them live in another country where they can run around raping and killing each other to their hearts content


Yes, but how exactly do you solve the problem from its roots? Banning the entrance of all Muslims wouldn't be the right thing to do. Most Muslims just wish for peace, like you and I.


----------



## T-hug (May 23, 2017)

This was bombing children at an Arianna Grande concert. I hope every terrorist involved burn in hell.


----------



## gamesquest1 (May 23, 2017)

Elysium420 said:


> Good point. I believe however, that seeing all odds are against you and you might fail in your task can make you feel apprehensive. Also, not all of them are suicide bombers. Most are gunmen. You can't help with everything, that's a fact. However, you can find ways to make things as safe as you can.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Honestly it's the same principle as cance, if your unable to effectively isolate and remove the cancer itself unfortunately for the sake of lives drastic action that's to be taken, I have the greatest sympathy for anyone and everyone who 100% denounces the vile crap ideology but I feel things have to be done, there has to be some threat, some deterrence that would make those idiots think twice about what they are doing, be it deportation of their family or whatever, I know that sounds terrible to threaten the family of these cowards, but there has to be something that we can hang over their heads that still stands even if the do die in their attack that would make them think .....actually, even though I'm ready to die for a stupid cause, I don't want my friends/family to pay the price


This has been a tactic since as far back a time itself pretty much, I'm not saying kill people, I'm saying try to find something/ anything that is "scary" enough that fellow muslims have the guts to properly report anyone spreading/showing signs of radicalisation, I would definitely prefer 1000 deported innocent people over 100 dead innocent people


----------



## MionissNio (May 23, 2017)

It's time to gas us into silicone imo, come on #notpeaceuntileachmuslim dies too much death is done!


----------



## mightymuffy (May 23, 2017)

pwsincd said:


> 22 dead / 59 injured.. its my town.... i know people that were there.... luckily ok.      RIP.


Same here mate - well, I'm just up the road.... everyone I know who was there is safe, doesn't make me feel any better about the whole thing ...at an Ariana Grande concert, full of kids?! 'Fuming' doesn't get anywhere near to how I'm feeling about this right now....


----------



## insidexdeath (May 23, 2017)

RIP. I'm so broken by this honestly. Kids? Seriously? Not even kids are safe from these sick bastards


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 23, 2017)

Elysium420 said:


> Good point. I believe however, that seeing all odds are against you and you might fail in your task can make you feel apprehensive. Also, not all of them are suicide bombers. Most are gunmen. You can't help with everything, that's a fact. However, you can find ways to make things as safe as you can.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



but you do know what a suicide bomber is, right?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

now lets wait for the terrorist to be revealed as a brexit supporter who's trying to keep the rage up against eu and its open border politics or something.


----------



## Jayro (May 23, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> In US multiple people were stabbed in Oregon - https://www.usnews.com/news/best-st...-after-multiple-people-stabbed-at-oregon-home


I live where these stabbings took place, and it's VERY scary! The danger so close to home... I frequent the Mall where the Lloyd Center MAX station stabbing took place, and there was so much fucking blood, it was surreal dude.


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 23, 2017)

insidexdeath said:


> RIP. I'm so broken by this honestly. Kids? Seriously? Not even kids are safe from these sick bastards


i mean, kids werent safe in iraq or afghanistan or any other warzone ever in the history of time either.


----------



## pwsincd (May 23, 2017)

Clydefrosch said:


> i mean, kids werent save in iraq or afghanistan or any other warzone ever in the history of time either.


thats very true .. 
but an Ariana Grande gig , is targeting kids...


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 23, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> The West is at war but little to no one want to admit or realise it, instead we just carry on as if never happened.
> 
> In US multiple people were stabbed in Oregon - https://www.usnews.com/news/best-st...-after-multiple-people-stabbed-at-oregon-home
> 
> Civilization is going to the pits.



you call this war?
almost 200.000 civilians died during the iraq war. this is childsplay. terrible and unfortunate for anyone involved, but childsplay compared to numbers occuring in actual war and war-like states.


----------



## gamesquest1 (May 23, 2017)

pwsincd said:


> thats very true ..
> but an Ariana Grande gig , is targeting kids...


Not to mention the sickos in those conflicts often use children as human shield by setting up camps in/next door schools/hospitals as they know they can hide behind them


----------



## leonmagnus99 (May 23, 2017)

god damn these teorrists.
this is all just so unjust.

condolences to the families of the victims, we live in such a mad world.


----------



## Windowlicker (May 23, 2017)

Clydefrosch said:


> but you do know what a suicide bomber is, right?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> now lets wait for the terrorist to be revealed as a brexit supporter who's trying to keep the rage up against eu and its open border politics or something.


Suicide bombers aren't afraid of death, but they are afraid of failure. More people around = chances of him failing multiplying


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 23, 2017)

Elysium420 said:


> Suicide bombers aren't afraid of death, but they are afraid of failure. More people around = chances of him failing multiplying



how? again, you don't see a suicide bomber before he causes his explosion. not under normal circumstances.
you could nab him before he tries his bombing through investigations and intel, but basically guards dont do a thing to prevent this kind of thing.

you're not going to pat down everyone who wants to visit every concert or place in the world. and even if you were going for that, they'd just be able to chose an easier target. like college campuses, libraries, a bus, hell, videogame stores.
and it doesnt take much prepwork either. in the us, getting a gun is laughably easy. but even a car will do. or 5 bucks worth of gas smuggled into a place with burnable material in a bottle. or a knife. 

looking at it through the eyes of someone who wants to kill people by killing himself, the world is filled with countless targets and no precaution in the world can prevent 100%, or even just most attempts.

the reason you're not seeing 200 terrorist attacks every day is, there's simply not enough terrorists to go around.

this is a battle of endurance and you're going to have to endure the few hundred that will still die in these small size 'attacks'. you'll have to endure it without keeling over and without overreacting too. cause terrorism is a tactic used by the weak. its a tactic to go to when you cant hurt your enemy in any other way, by trying to leave a lasting impression, instead of leaving actual calamity. and its success is entirely decided by how the enemy reacts to it.
go to war in iraq, creating a whole generation thats angry at the west and praying for revenge with those 200000 dead civilians, or sucking it up and making sure other potential attackers see this isnt working, while not creating yet another generation of potential hostiles.


----------



## DinohScene (May 23, 2017)

And this is what religion in its most extreme form does to people...

This will never stop unfortunately for as long as there's people.


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 23, 2017)

gamesquest1 said:


> Not to mention the sickos in those conflicts often use children as human shield by setting up camps in/next door schools/hospitals as they know they can hide behind them


kind of reminds me of these upstanding citizens
http://talkingpointsmemo.com/livewire/bundy-ranch-women-human-shield

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DinohScene said:


> And this is what religion in its most extreme form does to people...
> 
> This will never stop unfortunately for as long as there's people.



with religion gone, something else would advance to its position. 
you cant have humanity without diverging ideologies. and you cant have humans disagree on anything without some being willing to kill to prove they're right


----------



## insidexdeath (May 23, 2017)

Again people will always try to make justifications by making comparisons to Iraq and Afghanistan, and how it's not as bad. I'm already seeing such behaviour on this thread.

Any terrorist attack is bad regardless of the number of casualties. Also, this is about the terrorist attack in Manchester arena, so let's not hijack this thread by posting other stuff, and discussing war in Iraq, and Afghanistan. We owe it to the people who experienced such traumatic event.


----------



## DinohScene (May 23, 2017)

Clydefrosch said:


> kind of reminds me of these upstanding citizens
> http://talkingpointsmemo.com/livewire/bundy-ranch-women-human-shield
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...



Hence I said that it won't stop, as long as there's people.


----------



## gamesquest1 (May 23, 2017)

Clydefrosch said:


> kind of reminds me of these upstanding citizens
> http://talkingpointsmemo.com/livewire/bundy-ranch-women-human-shield


Yeah it's a very common practice in conflicts with idiots, you seem very intent of defending/justifying such people and their actions though......because Yano, they had it hard too......well actually not them .....but welll....someone else did who they didn't know.....so yeah who can blame this idiot for killing a bunch of kids because yeah someon had a hard time somewhere who shared a religion with him

And the key difference is hiding behind kids is one thing, purposefully going out of your way to target them is something else

Anyways, I'm done on the topic, I ain't got no time for debating if terrorists can be justified, fuck the cunt who did it and my condolances go out to the families of the victims


----------



## Windowlicker (May 23, 2017)

Clydefrosch said:


> how? again, you don't see a suicide bomber before he causes his explosion. not under normal circumstances.
> you could nab him before he tries his bombing through investigations and intel, but basically guards dont do a thing to prevent this kind of thing.
> 
> you're not going to pat down everyone who wants to visit every concert or place in the world. and even if you were going for that, they'd just be able to chose an easier target. like college campuses, libraries, a bus, hell, videogame stores.
> ...


As I said, you can't stop everything. No matter what. Bombers are hard or next to impossible to notice. However, most terrorists are not bombers, they are gunners. And gunners can be put down without much damage being done IF you have organized your security properly. Every try to help the problem means something.


----------



## V0ltr0n (May 23, 2017)

Step 1. Stop being so pc and realize that the threat is real and deadly.
Step 2. Deport them all back to their home country.
Step 3. Now that they are all in one region, turn it to glass.

Nobody will agree to this though because "human rights" and it's bigoted/racist/anti-islamic or whatever other bs excuse. It's time to wake up and see the reality that the only end to these incidents is to end the people that do it. I realize innocents will die during the eradication, but that's war. Harsh but true. Or ppl can just stay pc and keep dying. (which is what they will do)


----------



## MionissNio (May 23, 2017)

V0ltr0n said:


> Step 1. Stop being so pc and realize that the threat is real and deadly.
> Step 2. Deport them all back to their home country.
> Step 3. Now that they are all in one region, turn it to glass.
> 
> Nobody will agree to this though because "human rights" and it's bigoted/racist/anti-islamic or whatever other bs excuse. It's time to wake up and see the reality that the only end to these incidents is to end the people that do it. I realize innocents will die during the eradication, but that's war. Harsh but true. Or ppl can just stay pc and keep dying. (which is what they will do)


I agree, no way to get rid of this! But how will we turn them to glass?


----------



## pwsincd (May 23, 2017)

im sure over the next few days it will come to light that these people are/were known to the authorities. (it usually does).

Why are we allowing them to be here ??


----------



## AmandaRose (May 23, 2017)

V0ltr0n said:


> Step 1. Stop being so pc and realize that the threat is real and deadly.
> Step 2. Deport them all back to their home country.
> Step 3. Now that they are all in one region, turn it to glass.
> 
> Nobody will agree to this though because "human rights" and it's bigoted/racist/anti-islamic or whatever other bs excuse. It's time to wake up and see the reality that the only end to these incidents is to end the people that do it. I realize innocents will die during the eradication, but that's war. Harsh but true. Or ppl can just stay pc and keep dying. (which is what they will do)


So you would rather we sent back all the millions of inocent Muslims to their own country where they will get raped tortured and killed to save us from the less than 1% that are terrorists?? That makes you just as bad if not worse than the terrorists.


----------



## MionissNio (May 23, 2017)

Marko76 said:


> So you would rather we sent back all the millions of inocent Muslims to their own country where they will get raped tortured and killed to save us from the less than 1% that are terrorists?? That makes you just as bad if not worse than the terrorists.


This just says middle East is raping savages so better keep them out of the ~society~


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 23, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I was watching a show and then checked my Twitter feed to find out that a horrendous terror bombing happened (it felt unreal so I looked it up on Google and it did happen). About 19 so far have been reported to have passed away and many injured.
> 
> ​
> RIP the victims.




Not surprised. Sad, indeed. The future is not getting better. It is only getting worse.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 23, 2017)

MionissNio said:


> This just says middle East is raping savages so better keep them out of the ~society~


True it does come across as that but that's not the intention lol. Let's not forget they fled their country for a reason. I just don't think it's fair to send back the good ones who where I stay do good for my community and are totally against terrorism in any sort. In life you don't punish the many for the acts of a few.


----------



## V0ltr0n (May 23, 2017)

Marko76 said:


> So you would rather we sent back all the millions of inocent Muslims to their own country where they will get raped tortured and killed to save us from the less than 1% that are terrorists?? That makes you just as bad if not worse than the terrorists.



Exactly why my idea wont work because of all the ppl who want to protect them. Meanwhile their own country gets slaughtered.

And the innocent? I'll have u recall the muslim couple that had supposedly integrated into american society (florida i believe), were invited to a christmas party, showed up and killed everyone there. That's the problem, you don't know who's innocent. They play the good citizen card until it's time to kill. Not to mention, they are actively recruiting ppl within our own communities and turning them into islamic terrorists. 

As I said before, it's war. They must be stopped. I already predicted the "omg the innocent ppl u monster!" reaction. So, keep on dying if you so choose...


----------



## AmandaRose (May 23, 2017)

V0ltr0n said:


> Exactly why my idea wont work because of all the ppl who want to protect them. Meanwhile their own country gets slaughtered.
> 
> And the innocent? I'll have u recall the muslim couple that had supposedly integrated into american society (florida i believe), were invited to a christmas party, showed up and killed everyone there. That's the problem, you don't know who's innocent. They play the good citizen card until it's time to kill. Not to mention, they are actively recruiting ppl within our own communities and turning them into islamic terrorists.
> 
> As I said before, it's war. They must be stopped. I already predicted the "omg the innocent ppl u monster!" reaction. So, keep on dying if you so choose...


So by that logic all men in the world should be put in jail to stop kids being raped by pedophiles or just every human should be put in jail because of murderers ect again you don't punish the many because of the few. Also why is it any different when an American school kid goes on a rampage and kills half his school should all school kids be put in jail because they may do that no that would never happen so why should it happen to the millions of inocent Muslims??


----------



## V0ltr0n (May 23, 2017)

MionissNio said:


> I agree, no way to get rid of this! But how will we turn them to glass?



Nukes turn sand to glass. 

@Marko76 you can keep your "human rights/sjw/pc" point of view, that's fine. The sad truth is, there's too many that think like you which is why your ppl will keep on being "victims" 

In my opinion, you stop being a victim the minute you see the threat and choose to ignore it because you don't want to look bad and want to be the nice guy. The nice guys end up beheaded or blown into tiny bits. I will state for the last time, it's war. There's no room for pc bs in war. It's kill or be killed. Those that choose the latter just so they don't look bad have it coming in my eyes. See a threat and don't neutralize it...then u deserve the repercussions.


----------



## pwsincd (May 23, 2017)

key word marko is "known to Authorities"  why keep these people here... like we just wait for them to act.


----------



## MionissNio (May 23, 2017)

V0ltr0n said:


> Nukes turn sand to glass.
> 
> @Marko76 you can keep your "human rights/sjw/pc" point of view, that's fine. The sad truth is, there's too many that think like you which is why your ppl will keep on being "victims"
> 
> In my opinion, you stop being a victim the minute you see the threat and choose to ignore it because you don't want to look bad and want to be the nice guy. The nice guys end up beheaded or blown into tiny bits. I will state for the last time, it's war. There's no room for pc bs in war. It's kill or be killed. Those that choose the latter just so they don't look bad have it coming in my eyes. See a threat and don't neutralize it...then u deserve the repercussions.



I thought we were going to Mow them with bug tractors it hydraulic presses are something.


----------



## Vipera (May 23, 2017)

Hey, fuck all of you who say that "humans are the problem", ok? I have spent countless time volunteering and, like me, many people. Every time some dipshit from the religion of peace™ strikes, it's like nothing we do matters anymore because you don't want to admit there is a problem here. Keep this shit for sites like Reddit where people still want to cash-in imaginary points over tragedies.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 23, 2017)

Apparently there were people trampled to death or injured by the fleeing mass. That's why police says we shouldn't panic in those situations.


----------



## leon315 (May 23, 2017)

UK divorcing from EU was a right thing, now they can officially build a wall and keep out all muslim parasites...


----------



## Hayleia (May 23, 2017)

V0ltr0n said:


> Step 1. Stop being so pc and realize that the threat is real and deadly.
> Step 2. Deport them all back to their home country.
> Step 3. Now that they are all in one region, turn it to glass.
> 
> Nobody will agree to this though because "human rights" and it's bigoted/racist/anti-islamic or whatever other bs excuse. It's time to wake up and see the reality that the only end to these incidents is to end the people that do it. I realize innocents will die during the eradication, but that's war. Harsh but true. Or ppl can just stay pc and keep dying. (which is what they will do)


It's not about being pc or about human rights, it's about things you do that make no sense and don't solve shit.

Turning the problematic region to glass would probably solve the problem yeah.
It would probably trigger pc people and would be against "human rights" yeah.
But why do you feel the need to deport people there before turning it to glass? To get more innocent casualties? That's where the problem in your logic lies. If you're saying "we never know, they might be a threat", well then, you never know, every human might be too, why not eradicate the whole human race? And then here's where you're the one who say that would make too many innocent casualties while I'd agree so who's the pc now?


----------



## mightymuffy (May 23, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Apparently there were people trampled to death or injured by the fleeing mass. That's why police says we shouldn't panic in those situations.


That place can seat 20,000 people and I've been there, it's a bloody nightmare to get out of at the best of times... also these were just kids, Ariana Grande concert = teenage girls, what can you expect?


----------



## pwsincd (May 23, 2017)

mightymuffy said:


> That place can seat 20,000 people and I've been there, it's a bloody nightmare to get out of at the best of times... also these were just kids, Ariana Grande concert = teenage girls, what can you expect?


as much as the TV has shown the pandamonium , it hasnt once suggested people were trampled to death...


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 23, 2017)

Elysium420 said:


> As I said, you can't stop everything. No matter what. Bombers are hard or next to impossible to notice. However, most terrorists are not bombers, they are gunners. And gunners can be put down without much damage being done IF you have organized your security correctly. Every try to help the problem means something.



also not true.
if you manage to pull out a gun in a crowd in public, you'll have emptied your clip before someone else will feel comfortable to take a shot at you. even if  the crowd was surrounded by guards with weapons and had people with weapons in it.




gamesquest1 said:


> Yeah it's a very common practice in conflicts with idiots, y*ou seem very intent of defending/justifying such people and their actions though*......because Yano, they had it hard too......well actually not them .....but welll....someone else did who they didn't know.....so yeah who can blame this idiot for killing a bunch of kids because yeah someon had a hard time somewhere who shared a religion with him
> 
> And the key difference is hiding behind kids is one thing, purposefully going out of your way to target them is something else
> 
> Anyways, I'm done on the topic, I ain't got no time for debating if terrorists can be justified, fuck the cunt who did it and my condolances go out to the families of the victims



i have no idea where you're reading this into the things i've written.

explaining is not the same as justifying.

putting things into perspective by comparing how many innocent people in the west died in this overall conflict with extremist muslims (though we dont even know if this attack is part of that conflict) to how many have died in the east and the west comming out way, way, way, ahead, is not excusing such an attack. but its putting things into perspective. if anyone has a reason to be afraid of someone and to deter anyone with painful acts of violence, its kind of the people in the east.

going at this as if there is no reason at all that could drive a person to such an act and belittling the many possible explanations means theres no way to understand it and thus, no way to prevent it in the future.

hint: jesus' way is probably the one that'll lead to the fewest casualties overall, even if its the way that'll kind of hurt your pride a little.


----------



## V0ltr0n (May 23, 2017)

Messenger from the religion of peace attached. His account has since been suspended...


----------



## MionissNio (May 23, 2017)

There's a big problem with stopping immigrants though. It creates an us vs the mentality which ISIS and such terrorist groups wants to create thus profiting more recruiters hence more abundance of attack.

Best solution is glassing everyone who follows Islam or properly educating them, but that is expensive so best to do the glassing.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



V0ltr0n said:


> Messenger from the religion of peace attached. His account has since been suspended...


Should've tracked that mofo and put him in the worst slowly killing chemical gas ever!


----------



## V0ltr0n (May 23, 2017)

Hayleia said:


> It's not about being pc or about human rights, it's about things you do that make no sense and don't solve shit.
> 
> Turning the problematic region to glass would probably solve the problem yeah.
> It would probably trigger pc people and would be against "human rights" yeah.
> But why do you feel the need to deport people there before turning it to glass? To get more innocent casualties? That's where the problem in your logic lies. If you're saying "we never know, they might be a threat", well then, you never know, every human might be too, why not eradicate the whole human race? And then here's where you're the one who say that would make too many innocent casualties while I'd agree so who's the pc now?



Another one added to the pile of ppl who ignore what i wrote about the terrorists integrating with society and seeming innocent until it's time to strike. Keep being blind and dying. That's why this shit is happening. If none of them were in the west, there would be no  islamic terrorism in the west.
U cant have fire if you destroy all the fuel...
You can't play both sides. "Omg those poor ppl what a tragedy!"   someone suggests eradicating everyone associated with the perps beliefs:   "omg u cant do that, meanie!"

Like i said, go ahead and keep dying so u can feel better about yourself.  As for me, just let any of them attempt to enter my residence. No islamic beheadings will be happening in my home.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 23, 2017)

T-hug said:


> This was bombing children at an Arianna Grande concert. I hope every terrorist involved burn in hell.



Sorry but hell doesn't existed. Hell means under the ground or grave according to greek translation. The false churches taught mistranslation and misinterpretation, thats all.


----------



## Hayleia (May 23, 2017)

V0ltr0n said:


> Another one added to the pile of ppl who ignore what i wrote about the terrorists integrating with society and seeming innocent until it's time to strike. Keep being blind and dying. That's why this shit is happening. If none of them were in the west, there would be no islamic terrorism in the west.


First, they won't do shit if they're alone.
Second, not sure where you read in my post that I said these people were cool when I said we should kill everyone... If the one of us who sees less danger in people than the other one is blind, then it's you.



V0ltr0n said:


> You can't play both sides. "Omg those poor ppl what a tragedy!"   someone suggests eradicating everyone associated with the perps beliefs:   "omg u cant do that, meanie!"


And here's where you're wrong. The people causing these tragedies don't necessarily believe in the same thing as the people you want to deport. The _base_ may be the same, but the end belief is not. Same with christians. Some used to do horrible things in the past. Do they believe in the same things as christians today? No, the base is the same but that's all.
Of course they won't tell you that however. Their goal is to split us up, in order to be able to strike with more ease once we're fighting one against each other. So yeah, of course they say they share beliefs with people "integrating with society and seeming innocent". Of course they always shout their "beliefs" before striking, that's the reason.


----------



## Vipera (May 23, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Sorry but hell doesn't existed. Hell means under the ground or grave according to greek translation. The false churches taught mistranslation and misinterpretation, thats all.


Is /r/atheism leaking again or something? It's a figure of speech.


----------



## queendude (May 23, 2017)

Not every Muslim is bad, stop judging every Muslim by the crazy, lonely traitors who carry those attacks out.

by the way 
KABOOOOOM


----------



## MionissNio (May 23, 2017)

The thing is the police need to track down the black markets of explosives and weapons in the UK I know it's not possible to completely wipe it, but I think the seller is equally responsible as the terrorist cus the seller should know it's a Muslim buying the shit you know or atleast ask or maybe after asking eradicated or report the person to the police.


----------



## queendude (May 23, 2017)

Oh and by the way we don't even know who it was exactly. Maybe it was an English man, so stop judging. The IS didn't take the responsibility for that


----------



## gamesquest1 (May 23, 2017)

Clydefrosch said:


> also not true.
> if you manage to pull out a gun in a crowd in public, you'll have emptied your clip before someone else will feel comfortable to take a shot at you. even if  the crowd was surrounded by guards with weapons and had people with weapons in it.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but saying stuff like "oh but 20,000 people died iraq, so that's why he did it" is legitimizing his decision to mindlessly kill mainly children, he has no excuse, any excuse these idiots can think up is just that, an excuse, he more than likely never visited or knew anyone from Iraq except his "friend" he met at the mosque who targets some young gullible or mentally challenged depressed guy to manipulate into committing atrocities, this is a muslim problem and one that they seem to not want to fix, I have had muslim friends who have described how "scary" some mosques would practically encourage people to reach out to scholars from Muslim ran countries for "better instructions" on how to follow the Islamist religion, which is basically telling British innocent Muslims to go subject themselves to the brainwashing techniques and ideologies of the extremist ran countries and shun anyone who shows concern if an Imam is being too race hate baiting or pushing people to consult with obvious known extremist muslims for enlightenment

so again I'm not saying killing people is a solution, I'm also not saying deport all muslims, I'm saying route out those who encourage, spread and manipulate other and throw them the fuck out and muslims NEED to out and shun these people if they ever expect the public perception of them to improve, sitting there saying "urgh your all islamiphobic" just further solidifies peoples opinions that this culture is Islamic culture as they seem unwilling to do anything to publicly out and shame those in their religion who are known to be spreading propaganda.



queendude said:


> Oh and by the way we don't even know who it was exactly. Maybe it was an English man, so stop judging. The IS didn't take the responsibility for that


they did
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...mic-state-ariana-grande-concert-a7751221.html

but sure we don't know etc etc, this always gets said and so far its always a muslim extremist.....if anything let people get all hatey then laugh at them after the fact if its wrong, but its pretty much always muslim extremist, but I guess we can hold out on that 0.1% chance it wasn't


----------



## V0ltr0n (May 23, 2017)

Hayleia said:


> If the one of us who sees less danger in people than the other one is blind, then it's you.



I have no idea what this even means. 

Anyway, you want to let them all in, that's fine if you want to keep dying.

*sigh* this thread is why I think political/religious/any sensitive subject doesn't belong on this site. 

Someone gets jailed for pedo shit: pedo sympathizers come out of the woodwork. Topic is terrorism: islamic terrorist sympathizers. 
I'm done with these topics from here on out. It's a gaming site. Not to mention seemingly full of people with questionable interests and belief systems.


----------



## Eastonator12 (May 23, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I was watching a show and then checked my Twitter feed to find out that a horrendous terror bombing happened (it felt unreal so I looked it up on Google and it did happen). About 19 so far have been reported to have passed away and many injured.
> 
> ​
> RIP the victims.



I know its not ALL muslims, but every time there's an muslim terror attack it makes me feel like the only way is to get rid of all of them


----------



## Hayleia (May 23, 2017)

V0ltr0n said:


> Anyway, you want to let them all in, that's fine if you want to keep dying.


Yeah, put words in my mouth when you can't argue.

Now just answer what I said in my first post here. If you don't care about killing innocent to solve the problem (and I don't care either), why did you not suggest to kill everyone? That would solve that problem here and others. If it's because "meh, too much innocent, etc", then read your arguments about pc people and human rights and stuff.



V0ltr0n said:


> *sigh* this thread is why I think political/religious/any sensitive subject doesn't belong on this site.


Here's where we'll agree though lol.


----------



## V0ltr0n (May 23, 2017)

Hayleia said:


> Yeah, put words in my mouth when you can't argue.
> 
> Now just answer what I said in my first post here. If you don't care about killing innocent to solve the problem (and I don't care either), why did you not suggest to kill everyone? That would solve that problem here and others. If it's because "meh, too much innocent, etc", then read your arguments about pc people and human rights and stuff.
> 
> ...



Uh...i did suggest killing them all...


----------



## Hayleia (May 23, 2017)

V0ltr0n said:


> Uh...i did suggest killing them all...


I did not say "them all". I said "_everyone_".


----------



## SahierKHLover (May 23, 2017)

V0ltr0n said:


> Step 1. Stop being so pc and realize that the threat is real and deadly.
> Step 2. Deport them all back to their home country.
> Step 3. Now that they are all in one region, turn it to glass.
> 
> Nobody will agree to this though because "human rights" and it's bigoted/racist/anti-islamic or whatever other bs excuse. It's time to wake up and see the reality that the only end to these incidents is to end the people that do it. I realize innocents will die during the eradication, but that's war. Harsh but true. Or ppl can just stay pc and keep dying. (which is what they will do)


what proof do you have that all muslims are from another country you there have been multiple cases where NON muslims have converted to islam but they followed the wrong people I mean one of my best friends became muslim and he is not planning any giant terriost attack he is being guided by the right people so shut up


----------



## V0ltr0n (May 23, 2017)

Guided by the right people... Verified by who? The only "right" ppl anymore are those that don't conform to any religious dogma at this point. 

So shut up


----------



## MichiS97 (May 23, 2017)

V0ltr0n said:


> Step 1. Stop being so pc and realize that the threat is real and deadly.
> Step 2. Deport them all back to their home country.
> Step 3. Now that they are all in one region, turn it to glass.
> 
> Nobody will agree to this though because "human rights" and it's bigoted/racist/anti-islamic or whatever other bs excuse. It's time to wake up and see the reality that the only end to these incidents is to end the people that do it. I realize innocents will die during the eradication, but that's war. Harsh but true. Or ppl can just stay pc and keep dying. (which is what they will do)


Are you suggesting a genocide?


----------



## V0ltr0n (May 23, 2017)

Bad grammar, unintelligible comments, resorting to personal attacks rather than staying on topic. Yep, I'm done.

XD


----------



## MichiS97 (May 23, 2017)

V0ltr0n said:


> Bad grammar, unintelligible comments, resorting to personal attacks rather than staying on topic. Yep, I'm done.
> 
> XD


I'll ask again. Are you suggesting that all Muslims should be killed?


----------



## V0ltr0n (May 23, 2017)

MichiS97 said:


> I'll ask again. Are you suggesting that all Muslims should be killed?



That wasn't directed at u btw. To answer your question, i guess by definition, it is genocide.

What would you suggest? And I'm not asking for an idealistic view, I'm asking how you would eradicate the problem? Keeping in mind this is war and they without a doubt want to kill anyone and everyone that doesn't conform to their views. How would u suggest battling that?


----------



## Vipera (May 23, 2017)

-snip-
You know what would be awesome? If all of you people who know nothing about islam would stop going against people who are terrified by it just because tv says that islam is good.


----------



## MichiS97 (May 23, 2017)

V0ltr0n said:


> That wasn't directed at u btw. To answer your question, i guess by definition, it is genocide.
> 
> What would you suggest? And I'm not asking for an idealistic view, I'm asking how you would eradicate the problem? Keeping in mind this is war and they without a doubt want to kill anyone and everyone that doesn't conform to their views. How would u suggest battling that?


Well maybe the US and Europe should stop selling weapons to middle eastern countries? Keep in mind that ISIS originated from a group of rebels funded by USA in the past. 

Also, and that's coming from a German, no, a genocide wouldn't be the solution.


----------



## MionissNio (May 23, 2017)

MichiS97 said:


> I'll ask again. Are you suggesting that all Muslims should be killed?


Im a Muslim and I approve the Holocaust against Muslims. Not that I want that or am in favour but if it is happening just let it happen.


----------



## MichiS97 (May 23, 2017)

MionissNio said:


> Im a Muslim and I approve the Holocaust against Muslims


If you desperately want to die there'd be better ways to pull that off, bro


----------



## AmandaRose (May 23, 2017)

MichiS97 said:


> Well maybe the US and Europe should stop selling weapons to middle eastern countries? Keep in mind that ISIS originated from a group of rebels funded by USA in the past.
> 
> Also, and that's coming from a German, no, a genocide wouldn't be the solution.


Your quote very much reminds me of the song Washington Bullets by the clash. The song is about how pretty much every war in the world is caused by Americans and the British directly or by them supplying weapons that caused the war in the first place.

"Washington Bullets"

Oh! Mama, Mama look there!
Your children are playing in that street again
Don't you know what happened down there?
A youth of fourteen got shot down there
The Kokane guns of Jamdown Town
The killing clowns, the blood money men
Are shooting those Washington bullets again

As every cell in Chile will tell
The cries of the tortured men
Remember Allende, and the days before,
Before the army came
Please remember Victor Jara,
In the Santiago Stadium,
Es verdad - those Washington Bullets again

And in the Bay of Pigs in 1961,
Havana fought the playboy in the Cuban sun,
For Castro is a colour,
Is a redder than red,
Those Washington bullets want Castro dead
For Castro is the colour...
...That will earn you a spray of lead

For the very first time ever,
When they had a revolution in Nicaragua,
There was no interference from America
Human rights in America

Well the people fought the leader,
And up he flew...
With no Washington bullets what else could he do?

'N' if you can find a Afghan rebel
That the Moscow bullets missed
Ask him what he thinks of voting Communist...
...Ask the Dalai Lama in the hills of Tibet,
How many monks did the Chinese get?
In a war-torn swamp stop any mercenary,
'N' check the British bullets in his armoury
Que?
Sandinista!


----------



## V0ltr0n (May 23, 2017)

MichiS97 said:


> Well maybe the US and Europe should stop selling weapons to middle eastern countries? Keep in mind that ISIS originated from a group of rebels funded by USA in the past.
> 
> Also, and that's coming from a German, no, a genocide wouldn't be the solution.



You make a good point. Obama openly admitted to funding ISIS. The US for one, has the bad habit of retaining the "enemy of my enemy" logic. Then once that common enemy is subdued, the ones you allied with for that sole purpose turn on you. 

The weapons/vehicles/ordinance is already there now. So in the current situation, how do u think it should be stopped realistically outside of mass death?


----------



## MichiS97 (May 23, 2017)

Marko76 said:


> Your quote very much reminds me of the song Washington Bullets by the clash. The song is about how pretty much every war in the world is caused by Americans directly or by them supplying weapons that caused the war in the first place.


It's not just America though. Germany is guilty all the same. First we sell guns to Syria, then people refuse to accept refugees whose friends and family were killed by exactly those guns.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



V0ltr0n said:


> You make a good point. Obama openly admitted to funding ISIS. The US for one, has the bad habit of retaining the "enemy of my enemy" logic. Then once that common enemy is subdued, the ones you allied with for that sole purpose turn on you.
> 
> The weapons/vehicles/ordinance is already there now. So in the current situation, how do u think it should be stopped realistically outside of mass death?


With a war on ISIS, not on Muslims.


----------



## MionissNio (May 23, 2017)

SahierKHLover said:


> um first of all your dumb bc the right ppl in my definition are ppl that do the right thing so far from what i see about you your not a good person so rather then arguing why not join me in depression and instead let me give you hell. anyways right ppl in Islam from what I know are people that follow not to the extent of extremism and not to the extent of pretty much stripping your rights as a muslim but in the middle you know like a middle guy. anyways if your going to blame a religion and not the actual people that are influencing and this group was also predicted from ages (say about 1400 years ago) and that we should defend ourselves from their influence (a.k.a ISIS) bc they are false and made up these crackpot ideas and false revelations. so shut up


And @Voltron what is right what is wrong is just a mind construct, anyone is right or wrong and that is why we have terrorist attacks. To some human safety is right, to some making God happy is right, to some saving each and every life in this planet is right and scientifically nothing matters because you are the matter and your particles forvever, but what defines you? Cus your atoms once belonged to other things, poop even cus new matter isn't created. It is all pointless in the end cus the universe created itself to destroy itself.


----------



## V0ltr0n (May 23, 2017)

MichiS97 said:


> It's not just America though. Germany is guilty all the same. First we sell guns to Syria, then people refuse to accept refugees whose friends and family were killed by exactly those guns.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



The problem is, they are not one locatable enemy target. They are literally everywhere, amongst the innocent. So how would you suggest going to war on isis and not killing innocent muslims during said attack? The problem is they are not one unit and you cant tell who is radical until it is too late. I'm asking for an actual strategy. It's easy to say "target them, not all muslims" but in reality, how would that be done? I'm all for it, if it is realistically possible.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MionissNio said:


> And @Voltron what is right what is wrong is just a mind construct, anyone is right or wrong and that is why we have terrorist attacks. To some human safety is right, to some making God happy is right, to some saving each and every life in this planet is right and scientifically nothing matters because you are the matter and your particles forvever, but what defines you? Cus your atoms once belonged to other things, poop even cus new matter isn't created. It is all pointless in the end cus the universe created itself to destroy itself.



What is right is if all nations on the planet would fuck off and just stop killing each other. But sadly, the civilians are victims to the government war machine. All we can do is watch in hope that the entire planet isn't destroyed by the time the dust settles sadly.


----------



## SahierKHLover (May 23, 2017)

Vipera said:


> You know what would be awesome? If all of you people who know nothing about islam would stop going against people who are terrified by it just because tv says that islam is good.


*sigh* says the guy who said terrible things about islam before and saying the Muslim I would not suggest that as I am not known to keep my temper and no tv doe not say Islam is good most of it says it's bad and dangerous but just recently on united shades on a recent episode showing what true muslims are.


----------



## Vipera (May 23, 2017)

SahierKHLover said:


> *sigh* says the guy who said terrible things about islam before and saying the Muslim I would not suggest that as I am not known to keep my temper and no tv doe not say Islam is good most of it says it's bad and dangerous but just recently on united shades on a recent episode showing what true muslims are.


Please, do show me the "terrible things" I wrote about islam. I'm curious.


----------



## SahierKHLover (May 23, 2017)

I made blog a couple months back about why people attack Islam and the innocent muslims that did nothing I deleted that blog as it was going out of hand if you actually use your damn brain for once and try to remember then maybe you can remember what you said


----------



## Vipera (May 23, 2017)

So, according to you, I wrote "terrible things" about islam but you have deleted what I said and you expect me to remember what I supposedly wrote 2 months ago because you can't prove the accusation you publicly sent to me. Sure thing. You didn't even quote me, hoping that I wouldn't get a notification from your post.


You are a fine example of the libtards who don't know what to say anymore to justify the terror attacks instead of looking at the facts.


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 23, 2017)

man, i'm feeling bad, rip victims
I hope no one gets hurt anymore


----------



## pwsincd (May 23, 2017)

take your religeous thoughts and beliefs elsewhere.. and let everyone else.. pay their respects to the innocent kids that lost their lives .. due to cowards and losers.


----------



## Viri (May 24, 2017)

SahierKHLover said:


> I made blog a couple months back about why people attack Islam and the innocent muslims that did nothing I deleted that blog as it was going out of hand if you actually use your damn brain for once and try to remember then maybe you can remember what you said


Jaysus, Google what a comma is.


----------



## LinkBlaBla (May 24, 2017)

Clydefrosch said:


> i mean, kids werent safe in iraq or afghanistan or any other warzone ever in the history of time either.


That what i was about to say lol everyday almost 150k+ people die for all the reason you can think yeah it is sad but people seem to forget who is the real terrorist arround the globe a.k.a  USA .

R.I.P to those innocent kids.....
 kid shouldnt be killed be adult madness!


----------



## Abu_Senpai (May 24, 2017)

Nowhere is truly safe these days. With Terrorists and North Korea around its gonna be a rough couple of decades ahead.


----------



## osirisjem (May 24, 2017)

Libtards ? 
What is this Grade 2 ? LOL.


----------



## Doran754 (May 24, 2017)

450 out of 452 suicide bombers in 2015 were muslim. #notallmuslims #lonewolf.

22 dead people is a small price to pay for the joys of cultural enrichment.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 24, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I hope any and all terrorists burn in hell for all eternity. Subhuman trash bags, they're not human at all.


couldn't have said it better. a waste of sperm & egg, thats what they are.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 24, 2017)

In a week this will be forgotten and people will carry on with their lives. Except for, you know, those who have died. They can't just "carry on" as politicians and celebrities always say.

Sadiq Khan: Terrorism is part and parcel of a big city.
Macron: Terrorism is part of our daily lives.

And the media, they love hyping the shit out of it by scaremongering the viewers even more. Never mind that they never report on White South Africans being brutally murdered in South Africa for being white and additionally owning a farm.


----------



## Viri (May 24, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> In a week this will be forgotten and people will carry on with their lives.


Pretty much this. https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DAhd4nwXUAAaA4N.jpg the Brit police know who the real criminals are. Man I swear we all take our freedom of speech for granted in the US, sometimes. https://twitter.com/MetCC/status/866973560043995137



Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Never mind that they never report on White South Africans being brutally murdered in South Africa for being white and additionally owning a farm.


So, when are we going to take in white South African/Zimbabwe refugees? Or, would that be racist?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 24, 2017)

Viri said:


> So, when are we going to take in white South African/Zimbabwe refugees? Or, would that be racist?


That would be racist. The only refugees that matter are the 'Syrian' ones.


----------



## Viri (May 24, 2017)

Ramadan is coming up, and we all know what that means! A spike in terrorist attacks! Esp in the middle east.


----------



## AsPika2219 (May 25, 2017)

From Manchester attack, and now in Indonesia at Kampung Melayu, Jakarta! Here the news!

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017/05/deaths-reported-jakarta-double-bombing-170524154014055.html

I hate BOMB!!!!  Ruining people of Muslim for celebrating fasting in Ramadan on this Saturday (Malay time) or Sunday depend on moon sibling.


----------

